# Menstrual Cycle and Thyroid enlargement*connection???



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello all , just a quick question...
I have been on Synthroid now for almost 6 weeks. During this time my 'goiter' has been basically non*existant, which is nice*it was becoming very noticeable and seemed to be growing by the day. Towards the end of my cycle last week I was at work and noticed that I was starting to feel some of my symptoms again: very fatigued suddenly,eyes burning,that weird headache,and could not focus at work. I felt my thyroid and it was swollen again :sad0049: I also noticed that I became VERY emotionally unstable during the period of 2 days or so this was happening.
Does this happen to anyone else? I am just curious*it seems to have gone back down now. I am wondering how common this is, from what I have read, andbeen told the thyroid is put under alot more strain during that time of month. And does anyone have any remedies for this?
Thanks so muchfor any info, advice....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Hello all , just a quick question...
> I have been on Synthroid now for almost 6 weeks. During this time my 'goiter' has been basically non*existant, which is nice*it was becoming very noticeable and seemed to be growing by the day. Towards the end of my cycle last week I was at work and noticed that I was starting to feel some of my symptoms again: very fatigued suddenly,eyes burning,that weird headache,and could not focus at work. I felt my thyroid and it was swollen again :sad0049: I also noticed that I became VERY emotionally unstable during the period of 2 days or so this was happening.
> Does this happen to anyone else? I am just curious*it seems to have gone back down now. I am wondering how common this is, from what I have read, andbeen told the thyroid is put under alot more strain during that time of month. And does anyone have any remedies for this?
> Thanks so muchfor any info, advice....


It was not easy but I found a reference. Hope the link works; the site would not allow copy and paste of an excerpt.

http://journals.lww.com/annalsofsur...roid_Abscess__Thyroidectomy__Recovery.53.aspx


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, that's interesting. I'm not sure (I'll read that link in a moment) but I DID want to share something interesting. I've ALWAYS had abnormal cycles. However, since my TT and then starting on thyroid replacement, they have been nearly normal! I was quite suprised and happy about this!

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting. I'm not sure (I'll read that link in a moment) but I DID want to share something interesting. I've ALWAYS had abnormal cycles. However, since my TT and then starting on thyroid replacement, they have been nearly normal! I was quite suprised and happy about this!
> 
> Hillary


You bettcha'! Thyroid hormones influence the cycle and other hormones big time!

I am happy for you to the max.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

My cycles are more regular too I've noticed, since being on Synthroid, and they last longer* 5 days instead of 3, which seems more "right". My 'roid is still a bit enlarged, it only bothers me because I thought the Synthroid had it under control. I am worried.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> My cycles are more regular too I've noticed, since being on Synthroid, and they last longer* 5 days instead of 3, which seems more "right". My 'roid is still a bit enlarged, it only bothers me because I thought the Synthroid had it under control. I am worried.


So am I. When did you last speak to your doctor about this?


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

i thought id throw my two cents in while i was here lol, since switching to the compounded thyroid medication like i talked about before andros, my cycle came back after a year of absence and has been fine for 2 months now i talked to my dr yesterday about it and she said alot of people are doing better on the compounding as well after being forced to switch or go on syhthroid because the compounding contains no special fillers to solidify the pill.also as another update my hairs coming back in fuller i am happy and have decided to stay on the compounding


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Last spoke to doc when he got my sleep study results (all was fine) so he decided to script me the Synthroid.About 8 weeks ago? I am having labs drawn next week and meeting with him on the 24th to discuss.I have been pleased up until now. My goiter was quite big and after Synthroid it went away*now it's back (along with some symtoms), I thought it was maybe just my cycle making it 'act up'. What is 'compounding'? Is that T3 and T4? My levels were normal from the get go, doc just trying to pacify me w/ Synthroid, will be interesting to see what my labs read after being on it. I believe he will ultrasound me again also, being that my biopsy was inconclusive he wants to check it again.I want to ask him about the Candida possibility, but I am afraid he will not take me seriously. Maybe time to see a nutritionist, for whatever reason, I feel my best when I have absolutely no sugars/starch, this includes coffee  Which I love. Boooo! LOL, ahhh the mission continues!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> i thought id throw my two cents in while i was here lol, since switching to the compounded thyroid medication like i talked about before andros, my cycle came back after a year of absence and has been fine for 2 months now i talked to my dr yesterday about it and she said alot of people are doing better on the compounding as well after being forced to switch or go on syhthroid because the compounding contains no special fillers to solidify the pill.also as another update my hairs coming back in fuller i am happy and have decided to stay on the compounding


Since the Armour and Nature Throid fiasco, many are turning to compounded and I may be as well.

Thank you for posting this as it is very important information that needs to be shared w/our posters.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

compounding is when special pharmacys make your medication special just for you in the strength your dr wants you to have. its a purer form of medicine


----------

